# cross Portuguese water dog for adoption



## Margot

OOGY: A cross Portuguese water dog, still a puppy: 10 months old, medium size, gentle, playful and social, already vaccinated, is looking for a new home. 
Check him out at Oogy - NEW (Association Bianca) and contact for adoption: [email protected]

Even if you are in central Portugal or Algarve the dog can be brought to your home.


----------



## Margot

Oogy was adopted and given back - the family had another male dog and he was not nice to him.... It happens between male dogs. But he is indeed a sweet and gentle dog so he continues for adoption and we would like him to go to a family with a female dog or no dogs. He is good with children.


----------



## siobhanwf

Margot said:


> Oogy was adopted and given back - the family had another male dog and he was not nice to him.... It happens between male dogs. But he is indeed a sweet and gentle dog so he continues for adoption and we would like him to go to a family with a female dog or no dogs. He is good with children.


Ahhhh Margot. What a shame. Our boxer is coming to the end of his life (old for a boxer ...he is 11) and we would have liked to have considered OOgy... but I know what you mean about male dogs together! Charlie would be ok with a female but not a male. Perhaps when that sad timecomes will wil check back


----------



## Margot

It happens.... But from my experience, I can advise you to adopt a female dog now, your dog will apreciate company and you will find it easier to deal with the situation when he passes away...
We could have a perfect companion, young but calm enough, lovely with other dogs, amles and females, a girl called Santamaria:
Santamaria - NEW

If you are interested you can send me an email at: [email protected]


----------



## siobhanwf

Margot said:


> It happens.... But from my experience, I can advise you to adopt a female dog now, your dog will apreciate company and you will find it easier to deal with the situation when he passes away...
> We could have a perfect companion, young but calm enough, lovely with other dogs, amles and females, a girl called Santamaria:
> Santamaria - NEW
> 
> If you are interested you can send me an email at: [email protected]


Not really in a position to at the moment Margot. have sent you an email to explain


----------



## Margot

no cats either!


----------



## Margot

Oogy got adopted and everything is fine, I think he is staying there for good 

But... On Sunday we rescued another cross PWD,.obviously abandoned, very dirty but nice and gentle and friendly. We will have to shave him and we will have him castrated. But apart from this, he is for adoption. Anyone?

Darcy (x Portuguese water dog)


----------



## Margot

Thanks! I did not know that site !


----------



## Margot

I have a movie of Darcy, after being shaved:
YouTube - AssociacaoBianca's Channel

He looks cute. But so far we have no candidates for him.


----------



## Margot

pic


----------



## Margot

Darcy went to a new home


----------

